
How would you sell (shares of) a painting via cryptocurrency? - mrpaint
Just received permission from a collector to sell two paintings via cryptocurrency. They are by one of the top 5 artists who regularly sell in the 8 and 9 figures.<p>So I pitched two ideas: 1) selling the first outright via cryptocurrency. The amount of bitcoin wallets alone with over $20m increases the potential buyer size greatly versus family offices, known collectors, etc. and 2) tokenizing up to 45% of shares with a discount in the second, the idea we collectively hold, creating an ROI through an outright sale.<p>How would you exactly go about this? For the first painting to sell outright, my plan is to create a landing page and share it every which way possible. For tokenizing, is it possible to do this without another ICO? Thanks everyone.
======
patchkientz
here is a helpful article on 'tokenization':
[https://www.nasdaq.com/article/how-tokenization-is-
putting-r...](https://www.nasdaq.com/article/how-tokenization-is-putting-real-
world-assets-on-blockchains-cm767952)

------
kwikiel
There is a startup that was doing similar thing:

[https://medium.com/@trivial.co/we-could-have-had-it-all-
but-...](https://medium.com/@trivial.co/we-could-have-had-it-all-but-we-are-
happy-even-if-we-only-have-a-piece-66489451a54d)

